# New 9A Owner... pray for me!



## HiHo256 (May 15, 2014)

So finally pulled the trigger on a South Bend 9A 644R SN 182107. The places it at the beginning of 1947 just before they changed the serial numbering system.


----------



## 12bolts (May 15, 2014)

Looks good,
Tooling and accessories?

Cheers Phil


----------



## Don B (May 15, 2014)

HiHo256 said:


> So finally pulled the trigger on a South Bend 9A 644R SN 182107. The places it at the beginning of 1947 just before they changed the serial numbering system.



Nice find, I would love to have a South Bend, unfortunately there few and far between in my neck of the woods and out of my budget when found, have fun with you new to you lathe.)


----------



## Redirish (May 15, 2014)

HiHo256 said:


> So finally pulled the trigger on a South Bend 9A 644R SN 182107. The places it at the beginning of 1947 just before they changed the serial numbering system.



You are in DEEP Doo-Doo! Looks like a twin to mine, I have 644R- S/N 178388,Sept, 1946. Look at the bed legs, they are oversize, and probably the bed and headstock also. I have a copy of the original build/shipping invoice for mine and it shows oversize bed, legs, and headstock. Not too sure what all that means, haven't been able to find more info. You will be well served by that machine.


----------



## HiHo256 (May 15, 2014)

Redirish said:


> You are in DEEP Doo-Doo! Looks like a twin to mine, I have 644R- S/N 178388,Sept, 1946. Look at the bed legs, they are oversize, and probably the bed and headstock also. I have a copy of the original build/shipping invoice for mine and it shows oversize bed, legs, and headstock. Not too sure what all that means, haven't been able to find more info. You will be well served by that machine.



I'll have to research more on that... I can tell you this.. it is one HEAVY SOB. We unbolted it from the cabinet and it was just about two much for three healthy guys. As far as tooling, I did not get much. It only has a 4 jaw chuck but did get a center rest and some other tooling. I want a 3 jaw soon as possible. I think it has the original electric motor on it... if I can figure out how to upload another pic, you can see.
So now the cleanup and evaluation starts... oh, paid $900 plus $125 for the guy to deliver it.


----------



## Redirish (May 16, 2014)

HiHo256 said:


> I'll have to research more on that... I can tell you this.. it is one HEAVY SOB. We unbolted it from the cabinet and it was just about two much for three healthy guys. As far as tooling, I did not get much. It only has a 4 jaw chuck but did get a center rest and some other tooling. I want a 3 jaw soon as possible. I think it has the original electric motor on it... if I can figure out how to upload another pic, you can see.
> So now the cleanup and evaluation starts... oh, paid $900 plus $125 for the guy to deliver it.



For that price ( at least in this area ), you stole it.


----------



## Fremen (May 26, 2014)

Howdy,

If possible would you be able to take measurement of how long the lathe is its self?

Trying to figure out how much room I need to clear in my work area for mine.


----------



## OlBull (May 26, 2014)

Congrats on the 9A! Its a great hobby..  Next thing you know, you'll be wanting a milling machine..


----------

